# Food Agressive Goat



## smashley186 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm new to Goats, It's something I've been dreaming of forever! Well we came across a good deal on some boers... We definitely learned our lesson. The biggest female is very food aggressive. She growls, bites chases the other goats away and will ram into them knocking them over or ugh. I know goats are tough, but I dont think this is normal. Is this something I can work with her and train out?? They came from a guy who knows nothing about goats, they are all skinny and malnourished. We've had them a week now and they already look better. I'm Kind of at a loss on this. Also! if any of you know of any Goat behavior books that are good that would help out also


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Food aggression is very normal in goats. Especially lead/head does she is just trying to assert her place in the herd I wouldn't worry about it at all unless your does are pregnant. Goats are very tough and are not gonna mind being pushed around she is just telling them her place. I'm not sure if you could train her out of it but just wanted to let you know it's normal.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well congrats on your Boers!
Sounds like she is the herd queen.
Can you give Miss Piggy her own portion & clip her to fence at feeding time?

Oh, and welcome to TGS!


----------



## smashley186 (Feb 7, 2014)

That is a good Idea we have added more feeding spots, but until we get a bigger set up this spring.. it will have to do. she is with 3 goats that are about 1 month pregnant, she goes more after the little ones and the one who is the skinniest.
Thank you!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a very food aggressive wether that is more than twice the size of my other goats. Over the years I've discovered that there is no such things training him to have manners at feeding time. I put hay in lots of areas so he can't dominate one, and when it comes to grain time he gets chained to the fence until everyone is finished.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

smashley186 said:


> The biggest female is very food aggressive. She growls, bites chases the other goats away and will ram into them knocking them over or ugh. I know goats are tough, but I dont think this is normal. Is this something I can work with her and train out?? They came from a guy who knows nothing about goats, they are all skinny and malnourished. We've had them a week now and they already look better. I'm Kind of at a loss on this. Also! if any of you know of any Goat behavior books that are good that would help out also


It's normal for a goat who has been starved. I have dealt with this kind of situation before, and you have roughly a 75% chance that she will settle down once she figures out that the food isn't going to stop. If she is the herd queen your chances go down to about 50%. Is it possible to put another feeder or two in their pen to spread the hay out more? I finally had to resort to feeding mine on the ground and feeding 4 times a day to keep them from mobbing the feeders and hurting each other trying to get to the hay until they got filled up and back into condition. Once they got back in condition they all calmed down quite a bit, but she will never forget being starved.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

GoatCrazy said:


> It's normal for a goat who has been starved. I have dealt with this kind of situation before, and you have roughly a 75% chance that she will settle down once she figures out that the food isn't going to stop. If she is the herd queen your chances go down to about 50%. Is it possible to put another feeder or two in their pen to spread the hay out more? I finally had to resort to feeding mine on the ground and feeding 4 times a day to keep them from mobbing the feeders and hurting each other trying to get to the hay until they got filled up and back into condition. Once they got back in condition they all calmed down quite a bit, but she will never forget being starved.


I have a food aggressive wether that was unfortunately abused and not fed well at my local FFA that I had the privilege to rescue. I rly wasn't sure if that's why he was till I read your post cause I wasn't sure of they could remember that and if that's what caused food aggression that's rly interesting so thank you for sharing.  they are so smart and intelligent I hate it when ppl call goats stupid!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## smashley186 (Feb 7, 2014)

GoatCrazy said:


> It's normal for a goat who has been starved. I have dealt with this kind of situation before, and you have roughly a 75% chance that she will settle down once she figures out that the food isn't going to stop. If she is the herd queen your chances go down to about 50%. Is it possible to put another feeder or two in their pen to spread the hay out more? I finally had to resort to feeding mine on the ground and feeding 4 times a day to keep them from mobbing the feeders and hurting each other trying to get to the hay until they got filled up and back into condition. Once they got back in condition they all calmed down quite a bit, but she will never forget being starved.


It makes me so sad to see them in their condition. I couldnt leave them there, business wise- it probably wasn't the best investment- but my love of animals will always win. The skinniest goat, We call her Annie- she has an orange to grapefruit hard growth under her ear sloping to her neck, with what looks like a puncture wound. I had to get them out of there, My husband was thinking they would settle down after they realize they are going to be cared for.


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I have a food aggressive wether that was unfortunately abused and not fed well at my local FFA that I had the privilege to rescue. I rly wasn't sure if that's why he was till I read your post cause I wasn't sure of they could remember that and if that's what caused food aggression that's rly interesting so thank you for sharing.  they are so smart and intelligent I hate it when ppl call goats stupid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Great post,,,,,


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I have a food aggressive wether that was unfortunately abused and not fed well at my local FFA that I had the privilege to rescue. I rly wasn't sure if that's why he was till I read your post cause I wasn't sure of they could remember that and if that's what caused food aggression that's rly interesting so thank you for sharing.  they are so smart and intelligent I hate it when ppl call goats stupid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You're welcome.  I'm not by any means saying my girls are perfect little angels and never take advantage of age and experience to push a younger or more timid girl away from a preferred spot, but starved animals take it to a whole different level.

Good on you for rescuing him and giving him a good home! :thumbup:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

smashley186 said:


> It makes me so sad to see them in their condition. I couldnt leave them there, business wise- it probably wasn't the best investment- but my love of animals will always win. The skinniest goat, We call her Annie- she has an orange to grapefruit hard growth under her ear sloping to her neck, with what looks like a puncture wound. I had to get them out of there, My husband was thinking they would settle down after they realize they are going to be cared for.


Oh, believe me, I understand that completely! When that bunch of girls started coming out of the trailer all I could do was stand there in absolute shock! They were skin and bones! Even the young kid that was helping us at the time commented on how thin they were and he didn't know diddly squat about goats! I immediately fed them and they totally went berserk butting and horning each other to get to the feeders. I had never been around starved animals before so had never seen anything like it, thankfully Dad knew what the deal was and told me what I needed to do. It will take some serious time to get them in condition and even longer to settle down. Be careful what you feed because their systems may not be able to handle alfalfa yet. It took mine a good 6 months to really start recovering and a year or so to really start settling down.

Can you post a picture of the 'growth' on Annie? I am really afraid you may have bought a bunch of CL infected goats. It's not the end of the world, but it isn't good, either.


----------



## smashley186 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I can post a Picture of her, It will be this evening or tomorrow though.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

smashley186 said:


> .... We've had them a week now and they already look better. I'm Kind of at a loss on this. Also! if any of you know of any Goat behavior books that are good that would help out also


Perhaps there will be more info in the following book:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/145450723/Goat-Science-Production


----------

